# Are all these shrimp compatible?



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I want to add some different types of shrimp to My tank- I have Amano shrimp and cherry shrimp and they get along fine... But I may want to add a few of these types: 
crystal red shrimp
yellow shrimp
orange shrimp
green shrimp
bumblebee type shrimp
blue pearl shrimp

will these types all live together with no issues? 
Thanks


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

GuppyLove said:


> I want to add some different types of shrimp to My tank- I have Amano shrimp and cherry shrimp and they get along fine... But I may want to add a few of these types:
> crystal red shrimp
> yellow shrimp
> orange shrimp
> ...


No issues as in they won't kill each other. However, most of those will interbreed and you'll end up with a bunch of drab colored shrimp cause usually interbreeding gets rid of all the wonderful colors that have been selectively bred into these types of shrimp. All the shrimp you mention are basically only two species of shrimp that have been selectively bred to look the way they look (plus the Ammano being the third species).

Harry


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Ok cool thank you for the info! I just want them to all get along


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

GuppyLove said:


> I want to add some different types of shrimp to My tank- I have Amano shrimp and cherry shrimp and they get along fine... But I may want to add a few of these types:
> crystal red shrimp
> yellow shrimp
> orange shrimp
> ...


Interbreeding groups:
Group 1:
Crystal Red
Orange Bee
Green Shrimp

Group 2:
Blue Pearl
Yellow Shrimp

If you're looking to put some shrimp in that guppy tank you've been talking about, I think some A or S grade crystal reds would look really nice in there.

Btw, if you find a seller for Blue Pearl Shrimp, could you tell me who it is? I've been looking for the blue pearl since a few days ago. Thanks.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Crossbreeding Chart of Shrimp will asnwer all questions.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

If you want some hybrid shrimps to start out with I have some! LOL Yes they def. do loose their colour and sparkle. 

You get these wonky black shrimp from time to time as well that have a white/tan stripe down the back. I don't mind them but people who deal with shrimps really hate them.


----------



## jamesren (Aug 27, 2008)

you maight get King Kong, Panda. Who knows.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> If you want some hybrid shrimps to start out with I have some! LOL Yes they def. do loose their colour and sparkle.
> 
> You get these wonky black shrimp from time to time as well that have a white/tan stripe down the back. I don't mind them but people who deal with shrimps really hate them.


Can I see? I might want some black shrimp


----------

